# Doctor Reco



## eldeehc (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I've been reading your message boards as a new member. I was just diagnosed w/ Graves Disease - but only after a month or so of symptoms. I seemed to have most of the symptoms and am now on meds, which is starting to slow my heart rate down.

Does anyone have experience changing doctors? I hear getting the meds right is difficult and I want to catch mine before it goes hypo if possible. I just went to the dr my primary recommended, but I'm not loving him - doesn't listen very well. Any great drs in Dallas/Plano area?

Thanks!


----------

